

Self-documenting Code with OneTab - rjurney
http://datasyndrome.com/post/106761986894/self-documenting-code-with-onetab

======
toddkaufmann
I like Tabs Outliner [1]. I like the tree organization, and you can easily
move (multiple) tabs from one window to another (open or closed tabs), as well
as naming the window. It has a bit of a learning curve, but the documentation
is decent and the videos provide a good demo.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggkanocgddhmamlbiijnphhppkpkmkl?hl=en)

